# Lindy Tricycle



## Bikermaniac (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi guys,
Does anyone have a Lindy Tricycle? how rare they are? are they valuable? This was was autioned by Copake some time ago. If you have some info, please share it. Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Mar 17, 2016)

Possible, but never heard of one.


----------

